# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин FA9521CE8B32F7ED88A0C053ECE693CA

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: FA9521CE8B32F7ED88A0C053ECE693CA 
Размер в байтах: 10608127

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

